# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المكتبة العامة >  >  سلسلة افلام هاى بوتر Harry Potter من 1 - 6 مترجمة DVD

## أحمد طه

*تحميل سلسلة افلام هارى بوتر Harry Potter-
تحميل فيلم هاري بوتر الجزء السادس مترجم

1- هارى بوتر و الحجر المسحور مترجم DVD
الجزء الاول : Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone


Download

Part 1) http://rapidshare.com/files/10211455...er.1.part1.rar )

Part 2) http://rapidshare.com/files/10211453...er.1.part2.rar )

Part 3) http://rapidshare.com/files/10211491...er.1.part3.rar )

Part 4) http://rapidshare.com/files/10211491...er.1.part4.rar )


----------------------------------------------------------------------

2- هارى بوتر و حجرة الأسرار مترجم DVD
الجزء الثاني:Harry Potter And The Chamber Of Secrets


Download

Part 1) http://rapidshare.com/files/10211519...er.2.part1.rar )

Part 2) http://rapidshare.com/files/10211523...er.2.part2.rar )

Part 3) http://rapidshare.com/files/10211531...er.2.part3.rar )

Part 4) http://rapidshare.com/files/10211523...er.2.part4.rar )

---------------------------------------------------------------------

3- هارى بوتر و سجين أزكابان مترجم DVD
الجزء الثالث:Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban




Download


Part 1) http://rapidshare.com/files/10211568...er.3.part1.rar )

Part 2) http://rapidshare.com/files/10211571...er.3.part2.rar )

Part 3) http://rapidshare.com/files/10211571...er.3.part3.rar )


---------------------------------------------------------------------

4- هارى بوتر و كأس النار مترجم DVD 
الجزء الرابع : Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire

 

Download


Part 1) http://rapidshare.com/files/10211766...er.4.part1.rar )

Part 2) http://rapidshare.com/files/10211767...er.4.part2.rar )

Part 3) http://rapidshare.com/files/10211773...er.4.part3.rar )

Part 4) http://rapidshare.com/files/10211766...er.4.part4.rar )

---------------------------------------------------------------------
5- هارى بوتر و جماعة العنقاء مترجم DVD
الجزء الخامس:Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix


Download


http://www.megaupload.com/?d=WY8H9QGD 


------------------------------------------------------------

مفاااااجأة وصــــل الفيــــــلم المنتظـــــر نسخة 2008 من سلسلة أفـــــلام harry potter

(Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince)


 

والمفااااجأة الأكبــــر بنســخة DVDRIP وبســــــر عة خيالية 

و دى كواليس الفيلم









ure=related








و ده الفيلم نفسه

المعلومات:
الإسم الكامل: "هاري بوتر والأمير ذو الدم المختلط" "Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince"
المخرج: David Yates
البطولة:
Daniel Radcliffe --------------> Harry Potter
Emma Watson --------------> Hermione granger
Rupert Grunt ----------------> Ronald Weasley
السيناريو: J.K Rowling
المدة: أكثر من 2:25 ساعة
تاريخ الصدور: july 2009 (في إنجلترا)
الموزع والمنتج: Warner Bros
الموقع الموزع: AlloCiné.fr

التحميل


نبدأ،


من هنا 
رقم التحميل
102 اسم الملف
Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince حجم الملف607 كيلوبايت مرات التحميل272



أو من هنا

للتحميل اختر سيرفر واحد فقط 





MediaFire

http://forexshare.net/147 


أو





http://pdl.warnerbros.com/wbmovies/h...D_1080.wmv.zip 


أو


http://www.search-torrent.com/download2.php?id=211997 



"]........الموضوع من جهدي وليس منقول 


و ده اعلان الفيلم


الجودة: DvDrip
الحجم :3 ميجا!
صيغة الفيلم: rmvb

تحميل

zshare
http://1tool.biz/27225 

rapidshare
http://1tool.biz/27227 

filefactory
http://1tool.biz/27228 

filesend
http://1tool.biz/27229 

vip-file
http://1tool.biz/27230 

sharedzilla
http://1tool.biz/27231 
*

----------

